# good fixie chain?



## westcoaster

whats the consensus on a good fixed gear chain that won't break the bank. did a search but couldn't find anything.

my bike is going to be 1/8 inch btw.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Cheap and works good- Sram PC-1.....


----------



## westcoaster

alright. i assume everyone is using a pc-1 then. does that chain only come in 1/8 size?


----------



## JCavilia

westcoaster said:


> alright. i assume everyone is using a pc-1 then. does that chain only come in 1/8 size?


There's nothin' that's used by "everyone" ;-) The PC-1 is 1/8" but can be used with 3/32. My ring and cog are 3/32, and I just use whatever 6/7 speed chain I find on sale. But you can't get much cheaper than the pc-1.


----------



## westcoaster

thanks guys. i was just being a smart ass because there was 50 views and only 1 reply at the time. i run a pc-1 on my ss mtb and always assumed it was 3/32. haha.


----------



## palu

Double post


----------



## palu

Triple post.


----------



## palu

I run cheap $10 KMC chains. Many miles and zero failures. I ran PC1's for a while and also didn't have issues. But a buddy snapped a couple.


----------



## jmlapoint

Never had a problem with PC-1 and they are affordable and easy to find.
For 3/32 I have been very happy with PC-890: a little pricey, but never failed and I like the all silver appearance.


----------



## totally_fixxated

*Gold*

Regina Oro- 
expensive and hard to find.


----------



## jmlapoint

*Regina*



totally_fixxated said:


> Regina Oro-
> expensive and hard to find.


They haven't made this chain for years.
I used this chain in the 70's and still have Regina 5-Speed Freewheels.
Not sure why you recommend this in 2012.


----------



## jmlapoint

*Izumi*

If you are going 1/8, the best in my opinion is: Izumi V.


----------



## iridebikes816

Dave Hickey said:


> Cheap and works good- Sram PC-1.....


thats what I run on all my bikes


----------



## ldotmurray

I'm running PC-1. I only have 15 miles on it, but so far so good. I did an long search & kept coming back to this chain. I was thinking about Origin 8 in red. Maybe later.


----------



## waldo425

palu said:


> I run cheap $10 KMC chains. Many miles and zero failures. I ran PC1's for a while and also didn't have issues. But a buddy snapped a couple.


Ive never liked those KMC chains. They are just too cheap and never last that long for me.


----------



## totally_fixxated

*nos*



jmlapoint said:


> They haven't made this chain for years.
> 
> Not sure why you recommend this in 2012.


Just recently purchased a few "NOS" Regina Oro track chains.

they are out there if you look...


----------



## waldo425

totally_fixxated said:


> Just recently purchased a few "NOS" Regina Oro track chains.
> 
> they are out there if you look...


Okay, well how long did it take to find and how expensive was it? 

Why don't focus on items that are readily available?


----------



## waldo425

You cant go wrong with Izumi or Wippermann/ Connex. Those two are the standard. 


Ive been using a PC-1 chain for a few months now and I'm pretty happy with it. I have a couple thousand hard miles on it with no issue. It is cheap and easy to get.


----------



## totally_fixxated

*"good fixie chain"*



waldo425 said:


> Okay, well how long did it take to find and how expensive was it?
> 
> Why don't focus on items that are readily available?


Time is relative, price was not!$$$

"Why don't focus"? 

He asked for an opinion, and got mine.


----------



## sir duke

jmlapoint said:


> If you are going 1/8, the best in my opinion is: Zumi V.


Yup. I love my Izumi. Built to last and butter smooth. :thumbsup:


----------



## endcycle

Any input on the colored chains? Are there any that aren't garbage?


----------



## mudge

I run a 3/32" drivetrain, so I can run any old chain I want. I've never actually bought a chain for my fixie. Whenever I need a new fixie chain, I just use whatever chain I recently took off one of my geared bikes. Till someone pays me to use a chain, I can't get one any cheaper than that.


----------



## PeteV

Personally I use a KCM BMX type chain that I get from KMart, costs next to nothing and have never snapped one. If I was to build my dream bike I would be buying an Izumi tho...


----------



## waldo425

mudge said:


> I run a 3/32" drivetrain, so I can run any old chain I want. I've never actually bought a chain for my fixie. Whenever I need a new fixie chain, I just use whatever chain I recently took off one of my geared bikes. Till someone pays me to use a chain, I can't get one any cheaper than that.


Wait what? You use your worn cast off chains on your bike?


----------

